# Hymer S660 Merc base



## Chrisatisis (May 15, 2012)

I've seen a few times that the fuse box is under the passenger glove box. Well I would like to find mine and ... I cannot find it. I don't have a 'box' as such but an indentation where the cigar lighter resides. Is it beneath there where the passenger legs go? If so where is it?

Cheers 

Chris


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Which fuse box the vehicle or the habitation?? the Electroblock charger and fuses are under the passenger seat.

Keith


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

year ?


----------



## Chrisatisis (May 15, 2012)

Hi Keith.

Perseverance furthers! I have located it. A panel drops down from underneath the 'glove compartment'

many thanks

Chris


----------

